# My cockatiel is closing one eye and his head is tilted?



## KJasper (Jun 2, 2014)

Jasper keeps opening and closing his eyes but keeps one eye shut while the other is open and he is tilting his head to the side as if he is looking at the floor. Is he just really tired or should I take him to the vets?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Is he acting normally other than that? Eating? Droppings, okay?


----------



## KJasper (Jun 2, 2014)

Yep he is acting normal and eating.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Without seeing him, my guess is he's tired. But just keep an eye on him. If he's fluffed up, on the bottom of his cage, etc it may be time for vet trip.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Is he doing this all the time or just when resting?


----------



## KJasper (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah I think he's ok now.


----------

